# October 2 & 3, Philadelphia, PA. 2nd Annual WMAA East Coast Fall Camp.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman.  There will be a grading for Brown and Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624 or SALVI1@aol.com 
artyon:


----------

